# The parents to be :)



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Our girl Evi is about to pop!!! She is huge! Due any time.  We are so excited about this litter we can't stand it!!! Will most likely keep a puppy back for ourselves. Here is the cute couple. Would you like to guess how many pups???? Hint: Last time she was not as big and she gave us 6, 4 males and 2 females. Gave us very very dark Sables and lots of Blanket Black and Tans. That was with a Blanket Black and Tan sire.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here are 2 of her previous pups, they are now 2 years old.
Cash v. Johnson-Haus








I can't remember this one's name


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

They are both gorgeous! :wub: I'm going to take a stab and say.. 8 puppies. 
Do winners get a pup mailed to them?


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll go for 7 then  Good luck with the puppies!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you! I can't wait! I'm hoping for at least 8


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Stunning looking pair! :wub:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm going to go all the way up to 10! 6 males and 4 females. 7 dark sables and 3 black. Go, Evi ... they're going to be some gorgeous pups!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to say 9! 

5 males, 4 females.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

BluePaws said:


> I'm going to go all the way up to 10! 6 males and 4 females. 7 dark sables and 3 black. Go, Evi ... they're going to be some gorgeous pups!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll say 11, 7m & 4f.. I'll say 6 sables & 5 blacks... Which means lots of


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hundguy said:


> I'll say 11, 7m & 4f.. I'll say 6 sables & 5 blacks... Which means lots of


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am not even gonna try to guess how many she will have, but I know all will be phenomenal looking puppies. I can't wait for the puppy pics.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorgeous! They're going to be some beautiful puppies. Good luck!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

A repeated C litter? Then I bet they will be amazing dogs!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, this is not the C litter repeat, that is with our Tara and Dorian.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm going to guess 10....10 gorgeous pups!


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I say 10 as well...and I'll go out on a limb and say 5 girls and 5 boys...maybe she likes even numbers? Whatever the case- they will be PRECIOUS! Kepp us posted! (I know you will


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

and i'm not even gonna venture a guess. I'm just gonna say i REALLY want a male black sable!!!! lol


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I vote ten too... 

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh how exciting! I guess 9, can not wait for the big day


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

My thought is 9, Five Sables, 4 Black & Tans.....

Six girls, Three boys! <3


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Gorgeous!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

OHHHHHH She is refusing to eat!!! She LOVES her food. I think we are going to have puppies very soon.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love puppies!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to guess 8 puppies, 6 males and 2 females, and all will be sable!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

11:15 PM - Male - appears to be a very very dark Sable or Bicolor.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> 11:15 PM - Male - appears to be a very very dark Sable or Bicolor.


EXCITING!!! :wild:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Puppy #2 - Black female
Puppy #3 - Black Sable male


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i want puppy number #3!!!! 3 is a good number!!!!! lol what the letter for this litter? E? you just had the D litter lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Puppies puppies puppies! Cant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Puppy #4 - male
Puppy #5 - female


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Puppy #6 - male
Puppy #7 - female


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!

:groovy:


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

:wub: Congrats! I bet they're all beautiful! =) They have such good looking parents, after all. Especially Evi! (in my opinion, lol. Though I do love those black dogs)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Puppy #6 - male
> Puppy #7 - female


Any more? Come on! There has to be 2 more pups! I said there would be 9! 5 boys and 4 girls! Dont make me look like a liar! hahaha

There has to be one more girl and one more boy in there!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Puppy #8 - female (stillborn) 
Puppy #9 - female


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Puppy #8 - female (stillborn)
> Puppy #9 - female


Awwwww


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Puppy #8 - female (stillborn)
> Puppy #9 - female


awwwwwwwww  poor baby


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Puppy #8 - female (stillborn)
> Puppy #9 - female


Ohhhhhh....  
Poor baby girl, RIP. 

How's Mommadog doing? Sounds like it's been a busy night/day for her!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*First pictures of the puppies.*

Here are the first pictures of the puppies at only a few hours old:
















Please point me to the Milk Bar
















































Look at the red on this pup! :wub:


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

:wub: They're beautiful! Momma dog looks so proud!  My favorites are the shiny pile of puppies underneath the picture of them with their mom.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwwww congrats! They are so cute!!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh man! I want a black one !! LoL
Seriously though, Congrats !!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: so cute!! congrats!

:rip: little one lost


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow what beautiful puppies!! The red is really amazing on the one you show in the pic! Congratz!! I'm so excited for you! What a great litter!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That red is stunning! I'd love to see how it changes from pup to adult!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG cute overload!!!! cant wait to see pictures as they grow!!!! sad about the lost little one. Guess God had a plan sooner than expected for her. RIP baby girl. 

Momma looks like a happy girl though!!!! Give her a good scratch for me!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats to mom and her 8 pups! I'm very sorry about the 1 pup. :hugs:


----------



## squeak (Nov 27, 2010)

woohoo way to go Evi! Congrats on your beautiful new pups!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! 

So sorry on the little girl though... RIP

Momma looks so proud of her babes!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations: good job, momma


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

CONGRATS on a beautiful litter! I'm so sorry for the stillborn little girl, though.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Ohh, they're gorgeous!!! Keep them all ... I want to watch them grow up! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you choose what their names are?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, Dennis and I


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Yes, Dennis and I


So what did you name them?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, it is not a 100% sure thing yet, but for males the ones we like most are:
Evo
Eli
Euro
Elrond
Epic

For females:
Eowyn
Ena
Enya


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Well, it is not a 100% sure thing yet, but for males the ones we like most are:
> Evo
> Eli
> Euro
> ...


Good choices!

I especially love Evo, Epic and Eowyn ( I love LOTR)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> I especially love Evo, Epic and Eowyn ( I love LOTR)


Is Evo a LOTR reference? I don't recall that name. Congrats on the pups GSDBESTK9!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wildo said:


> Is Evo a LOTR reference? I don't recall that name. Congrats on the pups GSDBESTK9!


 
No, Eowyn is.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I knew of Eowyn and Elrond- just not of Evo. 
...Errrr, in rereading your comment, I see you didn't even mention Elrond- you actually mentioned Epic. haha- I need to read better... :toasting:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wildo said:


> Yeah, I knew of Eowyn and Elrond- just not of Evo.
> ...Errrr, in rereading your comment, I see you didn't even mention Elrond- you actually mentioned Epic. haha- I need to read better... :toasting:


hahaha it's alright!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yippie my two choices made the list!!

I love those names!! Evo and Enya are strong GSD names and easy to call. Perefect-O....


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

=) I like the sound of Euro, Eli and Epic the best, Evo is good too! If I had to name a dog with an E name, I'd call him Ezio (Et-Z-o), which is the Italian form of a roman word meaning eagle. (XD but don't quote me on that)

Enya is a really pretty name. :wub:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Love the names and the pups are darling!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just wanted to give a quick update on the pups. They are all doing GREAT!!! They have almost doubled in size in just one week.  They sure will be thick boned just like mom and dad.  They have big heads and big broaded. :wub:

I was asked to photograph a dog event all weekend long so don't know if I will have the time to update with pictures, but I will try.


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable! I'm sorry about the stillborn, but am glad the rest are healthy!  

Congrats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OOH! i like the name Epic! thats awesome!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We need pics! We need pics! We need pics!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, one of the male puppy buyers wanted to name her own puppy... Edgar. 
They have grown so much in only one week and they already have their eyes open!!! 
I promise I will get pictures either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

4 weeks old, first time eating outside...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!! :wub::wub::wub:

Puppy fever is not getting any easier.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Edgar?...poor little guy


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

>


:wub::wub::wub::wub:too cute.

does the sable girl have a owner yet? if not I want her please:blush:
you said that you might keep a puppy back to yourself, do you know which one yet? boy or girl?

oh god they're so adorable:wub:


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my they are so cute! So tiny, and adorable! GSD puppies are the cutiest ever!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe there is a female still availabe and yes the Sable girl is my favorite, she definitely stands out from the others, she has personality!!! :rofl:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Such cute, fuzzy little furballs.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww that puppy in the last pic makes me swoon!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are so adorable right now and so much fun, I LOVE this age, I got to spend some time with them yesterday after I got home from work and we had a great time. Boy are they starting to BITE BITE!!! :nono: :rofl:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Put a stamp on one and send it to me! I'll be waiting at the mailbox


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am going to guess 7. 4 females and 3 males. If I win, I want a puppy for a prize! 

They are both so beautiful, and I cannot wait to see those puppies!


----------

